# Black Australorps???



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Who is breeding good Black Australorps???

I'm looking for a good line and NOT interested in hatchery stock!!!

Post a reply or send me a PM, thanks!!!


----------



## outdoorsii (Oct 16, 2012)

I have 6 black Australorps but hatched them off ebay...don't know how many pullets I have yet...they're only 5 wks


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm still looking for good quality Black Australorps?!?!

Seem's these BA's are getting harder and harder to find....love to hear from folks who have been raising them for a while, too!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Can somebody help a brother out?!?!


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

Doug Akers is a great Australorp breeder. Great birds, great quality.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Chloe88 said:


> Doug Akers is a great Australorp breeder. Great birds, great quality.


Thanks, I didn't know Doug had BA's....I will give him a call.


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Thanks, I didn't know Doug had BA's....I will give him a call.


Yeah, but they are pretty expensive. My little brother saved up his money and bought a $30 hen, case in point.


----------



## outdoorsii (Oct 16, 2012)

*where r u?*

I still have 2 pure black Australorps cockerals & 1 pullet for sale...17wks
Where do u live?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in NJ, but where are you?


----------



## outdoorsii (Oct 16, 2012)

*dern*

I"m way down in Little Rock, AR


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I'm in NJ, but where are you?


maybe you would be interested in some of the stock that was used to breed the austrolorp, the english orpington.

these little fluff balls








turn into these








now these two black english orpingtons are still not full grown
they are only about 8 months old & will not be full sized till they are about a year &1/2 old.

piglett


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Chloe88 said:


> Yeah, but they are pretty expensive. My little brother saved up his money and bought a $30 hen, case in point.


People pay 2X that for my Buckeyes....$30 for a top quality BA is certainly reasonable!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

outdoorsii said:


> I still have 2 pure black Australorps cockerals & 1 pullet for sale...17wks
> Where do u live?


I'm in Ohio....pm pics of the birds and details on their origin if you are willing to ship them, thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

*BA hatching eggs*

i have hatching eggs coming from these Black Australorps to build a new flock of BA's in SW Ohio;



















pics of the hens to follow....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

When I was a kid, I had a pet Roo. He looked like pic 2. I guess he was an Australorp. Now I know. His name was John.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> When I was a kid, I had a pet Roo. He looked like pic 2. I guess he was an Australorp. Now I know. His name was John.


John is a good name for a Roo!!!


----------



## israelh (Apr 15, 2013)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Who is breeding good Black Australorps???
> 
> I'm looking for a good line and NOT interested in hatchery stock!!!
> 
> Post a reply or send me a PM, thanks!!!


Yes they are!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Keep trying to get some good pics of my now 8 week old Black Australorps.....they came from hatching eggs I purchased from two breeders (one in Georgia and the other in North Carolina)....but man are these the most camera shy young birds I have ever seen?!?!? Have them in a brooder coop with Dom's, Buckeyes, Dark Cornish and Dark Brahma's and the BA's stay way in the back and seldom come out into the light to get a good pic?!?!? Soon as this rain stops I'm moving them outdoors so pics should be much easier!!!


----------

